# Sealants



## Duke_Freedom (Jun 30, 2009)

My mate was using a sealant instead of the usual "wax" and 
I was very Impressed with the results and with such ease... 
It made me intrested in trying a sealant on my own car.

What are the pro's and cons of using a sealant rather than a wax?

WHICH SEALANT WOULD YOU GUYS RECOMMEND?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Sealants can be engineered to give better durability than bona fide waxes, but having said that a lot of durable waxes exist as well - Megs #16 for example. 

There's no real advantages or disadvantages in my book at the end of the day, they all do the same job of protecting the paint finish, just one is man made and the other uses natural ingredients but the end results are pretty much the same all told.

If you are looking for a good sealant you cannot go far wrong with Duragloss 111.


----------



## Cristi (Apr 26, 2008)

hello everybody!
what is your impresion about Megs NXT 2 ?


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

I reccomend Britemax #5 sealant , very underated sealant gives a great finish and protection.

Wax tends to give a deeper look whereas i find sealent has a little more shine

NXT 2 gives a good finish, very poor beading with time though, theres better for the money out there


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

i find if the surface is well prepared nxt gives good beading and protection.I do try to get a few coats on before winter sets in and the car is garaged every night so that will help


----------



## Duke_Freedom (Jun 30, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Sealants can be engineered to give better durability than bona fide waxes, but having said that a lot of durable waxes exist as well - Megs #16 for example.
> 
> There's no real advantages or disadvantages in my book at the end of the day, they all do the same job of protecting the paint finish, just one is man made and the other uses natural ingredients but the end results are pretty much the same all told.
> 
> If you are looking for a good sealant you cannot go far wrong with Duragloss 111.


thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Also think on the time needed to apply it.

Some take 24hrs and the car needs to be in a dust free garage.

Some are just wipe on wipe off.

If you have a garage to store the car in then leaving it 24hrs isnt a problem, if like me you just have a driveway then a wipe on wipe off is better.

I am just reading about various ones before choosing :thumb:


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

I found that NXT 2.0 paste gives better protection than the liquid version, but Britemax #5 is better for ease of use, protection and give a slicker finish with a similar look.

Damo


----------



## Andre123 (Aug 19, 2009)

I use Poorboy's White Diamond Glaze > PB EX-P Sealant and over this Collinite 915. It's very fine


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Duke_Freedom said:


> WHICH SEALANT WOULD YOU GUYS RECOMMEND?


Jeff's Werkstat Acrylic Jet Trigger
Duragloss 111
Serious Performance Sealant
Chemical Guy's Jetseal


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Noone mentioned FK1000P which needs no topping? :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lots of sealents out there -

Zaino and duragloss are both great 

the next stage up would to be to go for something like nanolex or g techniq


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Optimum Opti seal for sure , easy to use and awesome results.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

love my 109 and my zcs.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

mellowfellow said:


> Optimum Opti seal for sure , easy to use and awesome results.


sorry to slide a bit but mellow whats your opinion on optiseal over zcs?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Another vote for Fk1000p, looked even better when topped with dodo juice blue velvet :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Not so popular these days but excellents products are the Car Lack twins


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> sorry to slide a bit but mellow whats your opinion on optiseal over zcs?


I've not tried either of those yet chilly but I believe they are very similar..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Opti Seal is fantastic.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Duke_Freedom said:


> WHICH SEALANT WOULD YOU GUYS RECOMMEND?


The newest will be the soon to be released Spray sealant from Nanolex and I think will definately be worth the wait 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=127857


----------



## airsafari87 (Aug 13, 2008)

I've always prefered using waxes rather than sealants but Opti-Seal grabbed my attention lately for some reason so I've tried it out on a couple of diffent cars this week and I have to say I'm really impressed with it, I can't comment on durability or the beading/sheeting of it just yet as I only applied it to my own car today, though I did add a covering of Zymol Concours ontop of it.

After trying a few different methods of application ... Sponge applicator, soft MF applicator & via machine with a MF bonnet ... The soft MF pad being the best way to apply it by a country mile.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

chillly said:


> sorry to slide a bit but mellow whats your opinion on optiseal over zcs?


I have not used ZCS at all so cannot comment . However OOS is the best sealant or LSP i have ever used . The fact it can be used on so many surfaces makes it my number one choice .


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't really think of a sealant that I've been disappointed with, but some make claims which I find to not be true (fillers in Z5 for example), and some can be tough to work with (Carlack LLS springs to mind), but ultimately most are very good.

A few stand out for me though:

- Optimum OptiSeal - it's sheer versatility and ease/speed of use is incredible. Everyone should have some.

- Britemax #5 - it gives a very 'warm waxy' look, yet outlasts most waxes with absolute ease, and is incredibly easy to work with

- AG EGP - often overlooked, but it's a superb sealant, cheap and readily available from Halfords.

I'm yet to try the 'designer' sealants Nanolex and GTechniq, but I'd expect big increases in durability to warrant their costs.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I can't really think of a sealant that I've been disappointed with, some can be tough to work with (Carlack LLS springs to mind), .


As you know LLS is best applied very thinly and I`ve found cutting it with dilute Citrus Bling makes application an absolute doddle, presumably durability may be affected but I`ve no complaints.


----------



## Andre123 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi All,

I need the protection from UV rays, what is the best sealant for this? Today i use PB EX-P and over this coat i applied Colli 915. I has ordered a Klasse GS... What is the best for me Klasse or EX-P? Thanks.


----------



## Andre123 (Aug 19, 2009)

If i use EX-P sealant on my car i *must* apply wax (Collinite) over this?


----------



## Paulo.dicanio (Mar 20, 2008)

Andre said:


> If i use EX-P sealant on my car i *must* apply wax (Collinite) over this?


Nope, you don't _have_ to apply wax over the top. EX-P is a Last Step Product. Obviously you can do and you can decide for yourself if you think it enhances the finish.


----------



## Andre123 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have coats of Diamond > EX-P > Collinite 915

- I want to use only EX-P in the future and i refresh coat of EX-P on this weekend . I Must remove a Collinite coat?

- I can refresh a coat of EX-P every 1-2 month or i must remove coat of sealant before application of new coat?


Thanks.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

For a durable sealant I would buy some Autoglym Lifeshine. Of course it doesn't last a lifetime but certainly good for quite a few months. 
Often overlooked as it's not available through traders or in halfrauds - Ebay is your friend :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

needhampr said:


> For a durable sealant I would buy some Autoglym Lifeshine. Of course it doesn't last a lifetime but certainly good for quite a few months.
> Often overlooked as it's not available through traders or in halfrauds - Ebay is your friend :thumb:


just as easy to use SRP + EGP imo...


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> just as easy to use SRP + EGP imo...


Just as easy pehaps - but not as durable in my experience by some way!


----------



## Andre123 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have PB EX-P and Klasse SG in my collection. What is a different between them, durability only?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> Another vote for Fk1000p, looked even better when topped with dodo juice blue velvet :thumb:


another vote for FK, easy on and off and still beading very well after 6 weeks:thumb:


----------



## KDiddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Can't believe JETSEAL 109 only got 1 mention!!

Different gravy!!


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

I use TW Extra Gloss Protection, gives a really nice shiny finish on silver and beads like you wouldn't believe:argie:


----------



## Andre123 (Aug 19, 2009)

Andre said:


> I have PB EX-P and Klasse SG in my collection. What is a different between them, durability only?


anybody? :tumbleweed:


----------

